

John McAfee says he had a 'highly exaggerated' shootout with the police - Fjolsvith
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-arrest-driving-under-influence-possession-of-handgun-2015-8

======
forgottenpass
John McAfee says a lot of things.

